# Electric Step Problem!



## Fairportgoer

We have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G (2008).

Today for the first time the step has stopped folding away when the button just inside the habitation door is pushed, when the engine is started and also when arming the alarm system.

Has anyone else expierienced this problem and can you advise please?

Regards

Dean


----------



## wakk44

Hi Dean,

Several months ago we had the same problem, as the van was booked in for a service we asked them to look at it.
Apparently it is a common problem and in our case it was very easy to rectify.
There is a switch under the step (can't be more precise as I haven't seen it) that is exposed to road dirt.
It just needed a clean and a spray and it was as good as new.
I hope your problem is as simple.

Sharon


----------



## gromett

That switch is to sense if the step is out when the engine start. Doesn't affect the operation of the step.

I am guessing either a fuse or motor problems. If neither the cab switch or the hab switch allows you to retract the step then it is likely not to be the switches (two going wrong at the same time?)

Check your fuses if these are ok. Put a multimeter across the motor and operate the switch to see if you get 12v to the motor. This will probably require two people. If you get 12V to the motor then it is probably the motor that is faulty. And while you are down there check that the connectors to the motor haven't come lose or been corroded.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## scept1c

Hi Dean, I too have an Auto-Trail 696G and my problem is not the opening and closing of the step. My step gets really dirty when driving in wet conditions. The back wheel throws up all the dirt and and I have been thinking of adding a guard / mudflap.

My last motorhome was a Cheyenne and it had the same type of step. I once had the problem you describe and it is easy to resolve if it is the same fault.

If you get down and look at the left side of the step mechanism, you should see a black rubber cover. If you remove this cover which is retained by one screw, you will see a micro switch which is operated by a small lever. The problem is usually caused by mud getting lodged between the switch and the lever. All that is necessary is to clear the dirt from the switch and refit the rubber cover.

HTH


----------



## seamusog

Hi Dean,
this happened to us in Le Havre,had to get under the van,Cheyenne 840,in driving rain,pull an "R" ring in the step mechanism and manually retract the step and secure it with tie wraps.Good guys at Brownhills North East put it right,road dirt it seems.
seamus.


----------



## Fairportgoer

Thank you for the quick replies,

I can see already that the word "DIRT" seems to play a part in this problem!
I will have a look at it in the morning and report back.

scept1c. You are right about the amount of mud and dirt that gets thrown up on the step as you are driving. We may look into getting a set of mud flaps. Have you looked into it yet and do you know how much they would cost?

Regards

Dean


----------



## scept1c

Yes Dean, I have made a few enquiries.

The dirt on the top of the step appears to be coming from the rear wheel and I have been thinking about making up some sort of shield / mudflap between the wheel and the step.

I discussed getting front mudflaps on this forum a few weeks ago. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-567900-.html#567900 
Grizzly has fitted mudflaps with a good result. He was very helpful and sent me a photo and they seem to be working very well. I was prepared to fit them to my van as well but my Auto-Trail is wider than his Bessacarr E530.

I spoke to a local dealer who also manufactures motorhomes to specified order and he said that the mudflaps wouldn't help much on the Auto-Trail due to its greater width. He said that it would be necessary to have custom made mudflaps but they may be unsightly because they would protrude quite a lot from the wheel arch to be effective.

I think it is partly due to the new style Fiat Ducato chassis as I didn't have such a problem on my previous old style Cheyenne on a 2006 Ducato.

I'm not sure but mudflaps may help prevent the step switch getting clogged up but if that is the only advantage, I would be prepared to clean the switch once a year or when required.

If anyone has fitted mudflaps with good effect to an Auto-Trail on the new style Ducato, please let me know the type and where I can get them.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Firstly has that grizzly changed her gender again.  

I have front mud flaps and they work fine. 

I see what you mean about some sort of guard between the back wheel and the step it would be easy to do fixed to the side of the step, not too long as to be caught by the wheel.

Will look into doing this when it gets a bit warmer.

Reference the step its on my monthly WD40 list, had no problem to date.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## scept1c

Oh dear, apologies to Grizzly aka Chris.

I though Chris was short for Christopher.


----------



## scept1c

Hello Broom, checking back, I saw that you had posted about having fitted mudflaps. This appears to be another day for me getting things wrong.  

You say that they work fine on your van, that's a good endorsement and I will now plan to get them.

Are yours Fiat marketed mudflaps and if so, is there a specific type? I think a wider version would be best. Like you, I would be prepared to fit them myself.

Apart from keeping the sides of the van clean, I think they may help avoid the problem with the dirty step switch.


----------



## Broom

Hi Scept1c

The Mud Flaps are Fiat paid around £50.00, I will have a look and see if I have a type number.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## vicdicdoc

Broom said:


> Hi Scept1c
> The Mud Flaps are Fiat paid around £50.00, I will have a look and see if I have a type number. Best Regards
> Broom


 8O £50 quid 8O . . do like me, get down to your local £1 shop and buy 4 rubber mats then to B&Q for some half inch 'L' shaped aluminium 'angle iron' [I know its not iron :wink: ] . . . then whilst still in B&Q buy a cheap rivet gun & some rivets - 'sandwich' the rubber mat between two lengths of the aluminium and pop rivet every 3 or 4 inches . . drill a couple of holes & use self tapper screws to fix your home made [and cheap] mudflaps in place under the wheel arches !

* * better still - send me the sizes you require + £45 quid and I'll make them for you :lol:


----------



## Fairportgoer

Thanks everyone for your help and advice.

I've finally managed to get to the step (whilst dodging the gale force winds up here on Loch Lomond) and found the switch located behind a black rubber plate, held on by one screw.

Suffice to say, the step is now working again!

Thanks again

Dean


----------



## Chris Scannell

*Autotrail step problem*

If step will not retract automatically when you start engine-but works fine by the door switch-the white micro switch on the left hand side is sticking-just had the problem,just read your post and that is exactly what it was.....Thank you for posting....I should say it's a Omnistep on a Apache 700se. I had no cover to remove-the white switch is visible if you put your head up underneath the van on the left hand side of the step next the emergency ring pull. Hope that helps-if your out in France or Spain.Chris Scannell.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chris Scannell said:


> If step will not retract automatically when you start engine-but works fine by the door switch-the white micro switch on the left hand side is sticking-just had the problem,just read your post and that is exactly what it was.....Thank you for posting....I should say it's a Omnistep on a Apache 700se. I had no cover to remove-the white switch is visible if you put your head up underneath the van on the left hand side of the step next the emergency ring pull. Hope that helps-if your out in France or Spain.Chris Scannell.


Hi Chris and welcome to MHF, you may not have noticed, but it's quite an old thread which you have responded too, but why not subscribe, you're obviously a knowledgeable and helpful chap and we need more like you.


----------

